# Unlocking a gas spring?



## markyfff (Nov 30, 2008)

First post... wasn't sure where to post it so I thought I'd go general.

Here's my situation. I am not much of a DIYer but I tried to build a murphy bed that hangs from my wall yesterday. It wasn't exactly easy but we got most of the way. The problem is the gas springs that go on at the very end. I can get them to move in and out. They are totally stuck at the fully extended position and I can get them to budge. Is there something I'm missing here? Very confused.

I bought them from MSC Direct. They are 10" stroke gas springs with the ball joint at either end. Any help would be most grateful.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

They may just have enough of a charge to appear to be locked. I know with hood and rear hatchback struts on cars the gas springs have a fairly strong charge and normally can't easily be moved. The application puts a lot more force on them then you can with your bare hands trying to move them


----------



## markyfff (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. It might be that. If I even put the whole force of my body into it, though, it doesn't seem to want to move. The problem is I can't install it fully extended. I need to have it in almost all the way to get it in place.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Did the bed come with instructions? maybe they give some kind of clue what position the bed needs to be in to install. Even if you get them to close you will have to find a way to hold them like that during install? It would be easer if you could install them in the open position if at all possible. May be you could post some pics or something to help show it.


----------



## markyfff (Nov 30, 2008)

Instructions which seemed simple enough but aren't exactly detailed. The problem is, though, that they only way I could put them on in an open position is with the bed resting in the down position, which means I'd never be able to 'break the seal' or whatever I need to do with it installed. I'll throw up a picture in a minute.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> that they only way I could put them on in an open position is with the bed resting in the down position, which means I'd never be able to 'break the seal' or whatever I need to do with it installed.


Ayuh,...

That's How it's done....
The lift-strut has to be installed, Extended...
Then, with the combined leverage(mechanical advantage) from the way it's mounted,... You'll be able to close it...


----------

